# Food Safety News - 07/30/2022 FDA releases updates to Cyclospora action plan



## daveomak.fs (Jul 31, 2022)

FDA releases updates to Cyclospora action plan​By News Desk on Jul 30, 2022 12:05 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has released new updates detailing the agency’s Cyclospora prevention and research efforts. In 2021, the FDA released its “Cyclospora Prevention, Response and Research Action Plan.” The action plan was developed by the agency’s Cyclospora Task Force and details the FDA’s strategy for reducing the public health burden of foodborne... Continue Reading

Botulism case prompts warning in Argentina​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 30, 2022 12:03 am
Argentinian officials have warned people not to consume a specific product line due to the risk of botulism. The National Administration of Drugs, Foods and Medical Devices (ANMAT) said a suspected case of botulism has been associated with a product of the A Pleno brand, produced in Villa de las Rosas. No official details were... Continue Reading

Salmonella infections linked to peas sold at farmers markets in Wisconsin​By News Desk on Jul 29, 2022 07:16 pm
The Wisconsin Department of Health Services, in collaboration with the Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection and local health departments, is investigating cases of Salmonella infections associated with shelled peas sold at Wisconsin farmers markets.  The investigation shows that at least six people were infected with the same strain of Salmonella bacteria after purchasing... Continue Reading

Nearly 20,000 pounds of frozen pizza recalled over lack of federal inspection​By News Desk on Jul 29, 2022 02:29 pm
Danny’s Sub and Pizza, of Cape Coral, FL, dba Danny’s Cuban Pizza, is recalling 19,275 pounds of frozen meat pizza products that were produced without the benefit of federal inspection. The problem was discovered during routine FSIS surveillance activities when it was determined that the meat pizza products were produced in an establishment that was... Continue Reading


----------

